# farina del mio sacco



## nosebleed

Esiste un'espressione in spagnolo per tradurre "non è farina del mio sacco"?

(Non penso il contesto sia influente in questo caso).


----------



## Silvia10975

Eheh, il contesto per noi italiani no, e nemmeno una spiegazione, ma di sicuro aiuterebbe i madrelingua che forse l'espressione non la conoscono


----------



## ClonacionX

Esta no es harina del mismo costal

Se dice asi en español


----------



## nosebleed

s10975 said:


> Eheh, il contesto per noi italiani no, e nemmeno una spiegazione, ma di sicuro aiuterebbe i madrelingua che forse l'espressione non la conoscono



Jeje!! E c'hai ragione in effetti!! 

 Entonces, para los hispano-hablantes, esta expresión se utiliza cuando alguien quiere precisar que lo que ha hecho/dicho no ha sido gracias a él mismo, sino es obra de otra persona.

  Ejemplo:
  Amanda a Francesco: “Che bella cena che mi hai preparato!”
F a A: “Veramente *non è farina del mio sacco*, dovresti ringraziare la ditta dei surgelati!”

Espero haya quedado claro ahora.


----------



## Antpax

nosebleed said:


> Jeje!! E c'hai ragione in effetti!!
> 
> Entonces, para los hispano-hablantes, esta expresión se utiliza cuando alguien quiere precisar que lo que ha hecho/dicho no ha sido gracias a él mismo, sino es obra de otra persona.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> Amanda a Francesco: “Che bella cena che mi hai preparato!”
> F a A: “Veramente *non è farina del mio sacco*, dovresti ringraziare la ditta dei surgelati!”
> 
> Espero haya quedado claro ahora.


 
Vale, ahora lo entiendo. Tienes dos opciones, la más normalita que sería "no ha sido cosa/idea mia" o, simplemente, "no la he hecho yo". Otra algo más metáforica que sería "no es de mi cosecha". 

Con esta última lo que pasa es que se suele usar para ideas, no para hechos (es decir si estamos hablando de hacer la cena, no me termina de cuadrar).

Pero, puede que haya más por ahí escondidas, así que mejor espera a ver más opiniones.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## nosebleed

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Utilizaré lo q*ue* sugirió ClonacionX.

Pero si estoy hablando en primera persona, ¿se dice "no es harina del mismo costal" o "no es harina de MI costal"?


----------



## Citrus

Si estás hablando en primera persona, debes decir "no es harina de *mi* costal".

Sin embargo, coincido con Ant. Es más común escuchar la frase "no es de mi cosecha" o "no es cosecha mia".

La frase "es harina de otro costal" se usa (al menos en México) para enfatizar que dos cosas/personas son completamente diferentes. 

Saludos
Citrus


----------



## nosebleed

¡¡¡Gracias a todos!!!


----------



## gatogab

nosebleed said:


> Jeje!! E c'hai ragione in effetti!!
> 
> Entonces, para los hispano-hablantes, esta expresión se utiliza cuando alguien quiere precisar que lo que ha hecho/dicho no ha sido gracias a él mismo, sino es obra de otra persona.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> Amanda a Francesco: “Che bella cena che mi hai preparato!”
> F a A: “Veramente *non è farina del mio sacco*, dovresti ringraziare la ditta dei surgelati!”
> 
> Espero haya quedado claro ahora.


 
*non è farina del mio sacco = no es harina de mi costal.*
Traduzione letterale che, secondo me, va benissimo per ciò che vuoi dire.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Citrus said:


> Si estás hablando en primera persona, debes decir "no es harina de *mi* costal".
> 
> Sin embargo, coincido con Ant. Es más común escuchar la frase "no es de mi cosecha" o "no es cosecha mia".
> 
> La frase "es harina de otro costal" se usa (al menos en México) para enfatizar que dos cosas/personas son completamente diferentes.
> 
> Saludos
> Citrus


Y en España también. Así que deduzco que es un falso amigo. Y en concecuencia, en este caso, lo de "Harina de *mi *costal" sería superfluo, ya que sería la misma frase la que no se puede usar

Suena igual, pero el significado es completamente distinto.


"Harina de otro costal" se usa para separar algo, marcando que las diferencias son muchas.

"Las hijas de Erminia son unas chicas muy caseras, ,menos la mayor. Esa es harina de otro costal" Que tanto puede significar que detesta las labores de la casa, como que le gustan pero es incapaz de hacerlas bien, como cualquier otra diferencia "de peso".


Siempre he pensado que se refiere a harina molida en otra tanda, de otro trigal o de otro molino; y que por lo tanto no mezclarían bien cuando se trate de cocinar algo. Por grosos, color, madurez del grano,etc


----------



## chlapec

Tomando como referencia el diálogo:

-“Che bella cena che mi hai preparato!”
-“Veramente non è farina del mio sacco, dovresti ringraziare la ditta dei surgelati!”

Quizás no haya una expresión equivalente, pero, en España, es muy frecuente decir: *"No me lo digas a mi*, sino a la fábrica de congelados..", "no me des las gracias a mi..." "a mi no me lo agradezcas..."


----------



## Neuromante

No es mérito mío


----------



## krolaina

"Harina de mi costal" no lo he oído en mi vida. "Harina de otro costal" sí, con el significado que apunta Neuromante.

Por lo menos por mi zona siempre decimos "no es de mi cosecha" o "no es mérito mío"


----------



## gatogab

...porque lo exótico (y aún menos el exotismo) *no es harina de mi costal*.
http://www.lanacion.cl/prontus_noticias/site/artic/20061126/pags/20061126022611.html
(Alla fine del penultimo paragrafo)
Buona domenica.
gatogab


> *Poesía para mi abuela - Interplanetaria*
> Tienes razón, Jinete, evidentemente. Y se podría añadir (*no es harina de mi* *costal*) que envejecer es la única manera para no morirse joven. *...*






> *[URL="http://groups.msn.com/ElRefugio/artculosensayo.msnw?action=get_message&mview=1&ID_Message=8707"]El Refugio*





> En la estela de la publicación reciente de *mi* edición del Lazarillo en los *....* deben a Dalai Brenes Carrillo y por consiguiente no son *harina de mi costal*. *...*


[/URL]


----------

